

Reversible Markov Chains and Random Walks on Graphs (free ebook) - TriinT
http://stat-www.berkeley.edu/users/aldous/RWG/book.html

======
carterschonwald
This is a really great book, my randomized algorithms class last year
reference it last year. The main way you want to use these techniques is to
show that a simple algorithm fueled by some bit supply of randomness (at least
at the first time step to initialize some protocol variable) will then at some
point in time hit a ``good'' state with high probability, and then you want to
show that this convergence happens very quickly. Off the top of my head, i
can't think of any slick examples, but if you want to do clever algorithmic
hacking, this is the sort of math to know!

